# Foxys Music Thread



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my music thread, hope you like it, I'll post as often as i can. IF you want to add 
the music you're listening to please do!


[video=youtube;C7cczTyQ4iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7cczTyQ4iY[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZpUYjpKg9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;iJ8wwoC9v3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ8wwoC9v3s[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;cR2XilcGYOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2XilcGYOo[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Like your spunk, doll, your tracks too... Hugs n shit.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Like your spunk, doll, your tracks too... Hugs n shit.


Thanks Pin, I'm liking your spunk too.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;DelhLppPSxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

What's with all this shit Foxy ?
Post more limp bizkit and shit gurrrrl !!! lol


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What's with all this shit Foxy ?
> Post more limp bizkit and shit gurrrrl !!! lol


Lol , we all have different music tastes clint! no need to call it ... Shit...


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What's with all this shit Foxy ?
> Post more limp bizkit and shit gurrrrl !!! lol


Better clint? You said more limp bizkit!
[video=youtube;EAXz2eIDcU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAXz2eIDcU8[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;SVQaC-IFOmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVQaC-IFOmQ[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm more of a death metal fan myself!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 13, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm more of a death metal fan myself!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys!!! Sorry I haven't posted for a while I've been using my phone and it's too much of a hassle to post videos and pics.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;tSrsDv7qFog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSrsDv7qFog[/video]

R.I.P Mitch Lucker!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;SfrngGUr_j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfrngGUr_j8[/video]

Just some more fucking Rich Kids on LSD. Standard.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;3wnxFJUZtp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wnxFJUZtp4[/video]

Letlive a very weird band!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;f0EQlIzPowM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0EQlIzPowM[/video]

I absolutely love this bands music and dressing style!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;otZ1SfwbE64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otZ1SfwbE64[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

*^^^Like^^^
*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pinworm again."


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;EfZoKiWZB-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfZoKiWZB-U[/video]
asking Alexandria - run free


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3LbVIif57I
Of mice and men - the depths


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 23, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3LbVIif57I
> Of mice and men - the depths




Roxy this is what real music is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 listin to it and indulge your ears in pure enjoyment


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 1, 2014)

WTF do you cal that? I listen to full-genre ... At least i'm not stuck in the 70's!!!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;N9c1NaIDaAQ]http://youtu.be/N9c1NaIDaAQ[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dn8vzTsnPps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps[/video]


----------



## vro (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVs1XZxFzfA rip cuddy


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Hey pinworm! I missed you$


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm craving a frosty glass of beer. But, it's still only 9am. I guess it must be 5pm somewhere in the world.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)

Love this cover, needs more cowbell!




~
(Original song by Blue Oyster Cult)
~
@StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)

great song for this high


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)

every song they do is gold!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Jul 25, 2015)

Awesome song.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Jul 25, 2015)

Blink 182 :3


----------

